# The ball.



## ronlane (Aug 29, 2018)

Finally took my camera to the ball field for one of my son's little league games. Was happily surprised when I got home and saw these two shots with the ball in focus out of the pitchers hand.


----------



## waday (Aug 29, 2018)

I love that first one!


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 29, 2018)

Both good, but the 1st one is over the top GREAT!!!


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 29, 2018)

Number one for me great action...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 29, 2018)

Wow, Ron! You most definitely need to do something very special with #1. That is a shot of a lifetime.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 29, 2018)

Yes, agreed, great to have the ball rendered in a simply super-crisp way on these pitcher shots.


----------



## CaboWabo (Aug 29, 2018)

The shots are really super , may I ask what you focused on in both of the shots , was it the ball or the pitcher and the ball just happen to been in there , I ask because I have tried both and didnt get the same result at all


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 30, 2018)

Love them both. Super shots. Prints and frames are in order. If you don't want to spend a lot of money on frames, Micheals has some pretty nice ones off the shelf, with matte's, at an affordable price.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 30, 2018)

CaboWabo said:


> The shots are really super , may I ask what you focused on in both of the shots , was it the ball or the pitcher and the ball just happen to been in there , I ask because I have tried both and didnt get the same result at all



I was focused on the pitcher. I was using the AF point expansion (5 points). I figure that the camera jumped focus to the ball because not all of them were like this.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 30, 2018)

Thank you all for the comments.


----------



## weepete (Aug 30, 2018)

Superb shots Ron!


----------



## ronlane (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks @weepete.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 30, 2018)

Excellent!  Where's the screen?  Were you on the field or did you manage to make it disappear and shoot through it?  I like this angle but all our fields have chainlink along the backstop and I can never quite get it to disappear.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 30, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Excellent!  Where's the screen?  Were you on the field or did you manage to make it disappear and shoot through it?  I like this angle but all our fields have chainlink along the backstop and I can never quite get it to disappear.



There was chainlink between me and the pitcher. (Trade secret, lol) No, just put your lens hood up to the chainlink and shoot through it. Getting it to focus at times is a pain but it can be done. (Also, this image is cropped significantly, as with the action, I wanted to shoot wider to make sure I got the action in the frame. Both were about 130mm or so on my 70-200mm f/2.8.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 30, 2018)

Damn... dude!


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 30, 2018)

Nicely done.  #1 is super.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 30, 2018)

ronlane said:


> CaboWabo said:
> 
> 
> > The shots are really super , may I ask what you focused on in both of the shots , was it the ball or the pitcher and the ball just happen to been in there , I ask because I have tried both and didnt get the same result at all
> ...



Yup, depth of field shot. It is great when you have the markings on a lens and it's accurate. If anyone asks you, tell them they were throwing knuckle balls.


----------

